# All dialects: future markers غاد ، باش ، ح ، راح



## Nikola

Which countries use which,to say you will eat?

غادتاكل ,حتاكل,راحتاكل,باش تاكل​


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic we use راح.


----------



## Anatoli

"Ha-" is used in Egypt, I don't know if it's used in other dialects.


----------



## Tariq_Ibn_zyad

In Morocco we use "ghâdi"
you will eat= ghadi takoul

In Algeria we use "ra-(h)* râye7"
*(construction to express te verb "to be":rani,raki,raki,rah,raha(i),rana..etc)
you will eat= rak raye7 takoul
nb:in the west,"ghadi" as in Morocco

In Tunisia we use "bêsh"
you will eat: besh takoul


----------



## Nikola

متشكر لجمعا​


----------



## MarcB

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic we use راح.


Also Iraq,Syria,Jordan and Lebanon.



Anatoli said:


> "Ha-" is used in Egypt, I don't know if it's used in other dialects.


Also Sudan.


----------



## ayed

Najdi Badawi dialect :
I am going to drink
*ب*+*شرب*
*بشرب*


----------



## elroy

MarcB said:


> Also Iraq,Syria,Jordan and Lebanon.


 I think in Syria they also use "7a."  I wonder if there are different contexts in which one or the other is preferred, or it if's regional, or if they're just completely interchangeable.


----------



## kab

*By the way, **in Egypt we use both*
*ha and 7a*

*example:*

*hanakol*
*or *
*7anakol*


----------



## MarcB

elroy said:


> I think in Syria they also use "7a." I wonder if there are different contexts in which one or the other is preferred, or it if's regional, or if they're just completely interchangeable.


 
These are all used, I will have to leave it to someone else to explain the subtleties *ح، رح، ب، ببقي*​


----------



## elroy

MarcB said:


> These are all used, I will have to leave it to someone else to explain the subtleties *ح، رح، ب، ببقي*​


 This post might interest you.  I explained some of the differences from a Palestinian-Arabic perspective.  I did not discuss ح because we do not use it.


----------



## MarcB

Spot on Elroy!


----------



## ayed

In Saudi Hijazi dialect , they also use "Ha":
*ح*+*يشرب*
*حيشرب*
He is going to drink


----------



## Nikola

I appreciate it everybody. Ayed and Tariq are the forms you gave the only forms, or is there anything like what Elroy says:


elroy said:


> All but ح are.
> 
> رح أحكي معاه - I am going to speak to him. _(whether it was my decision or not, that's what's going to happen.)_
> عم بحكي معاه - I am speaking to him. _(right now)_
> بكرة بحكي معاه - I'll speak to him tomorrow. _(notice that when the present tense is used with a future meaning the time is usually specified. This form is used to indicate a decision that is being made at the time of speaking.)_
> ببقى بحكي معاه - I'll (eventually) talk/get around to talking to him (at some point). _(this also indicates a decision made at the time of speaking, but indicates that the speaker is not certain exactly when he plans to do whatever it is he just decided to do.) _
> 
> As for ح as I said we don't use but I'm pretty sure it functions like رح. But you should wait for confirmation from Syrians.
> 
> I hope that helps. The subtleties aren't always so easy to explain so you probably have further questions. If so, please don't hesitate to ask them.


----------



## Tariq_Ibn_zyad

Nikola said:


> I appreciate it everybody. Ayed and Tariq are the forms you gave the only forms, or is there anything like what Elroy says:


Well if you want me to be more precise that's not a problem

In Standard Morrocan( I say standard because southern and eastern Moroccan use different constructions,we generally call standard the dialect from Rabat/Casablanca which is the most influent)

nahdar m3ah= I speak to him( all the time)
kanahdar m3ah= I am speaking to him
ghadi nahdar m3ah(or ghanahdar m3ah)= I 'm going to speak to him

But you can use the present tense with a future meaning eg:
ghedda nahdar m3ah=tomorrow I'm going to speak to him 

Standard Algerian(same thing,this is globally Algiers dialect.Western(Oran) and eastern(Constantine) are quite different)

nahdar m3ah= I speak to him(all the time)
rani nahdar m3ah= I am speaking to him
rani raye7 nahdar m3ah= I'm going to speak to him

and same thing:
ghedwa nahdar m3ah= Tomorrow I'm going to speak to him

I'm not sure about Tunisian so I won't say anything


----------



## SofiaB

In Yemen we hear عدand ش . Is the sh reated to classical sa and sawfa  سـ and سوف? Do any other places use these?


----------



## Josh_

It's interesting that in the dialects so many ways to express the future tense have arisen.  One thing I was wondering today is how they originated; if perhaps they had origins in MSA, which I imagine many, if not all, do.  I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.

Here are my thoughts:

 راح and رح and other variants
This one is pretty straight forward and does not warrant much discussion.  The basic meaning of this word is 'to go.'  The connection to the future is self explanatory -- going to do something.

ح and ه
I used to think that the ح was fairly unusual/unique, when compared with MSA anyway, and developed independently some how, but then the thought occurred to me that it may have originally come from راح with all but the last letter being lost.

ه, I'm fairly confident, developed out of ح, perhaps because it is an easier sound to produce.  

Personal note: I have been accustomed to using ح, as it was the way I learned the future tense in Egyptian, but due to my stuttering problem I will also use ه if I am having difficulty speaking and it would be easier to produce.

غاد (or is it غادي or غدي?)
My thought on this is that it comes from the MSA root غ-د-ي which has meanings related to 'going or coming (in the morning)' and is used (more modernly) to mean 'become'.  This root, as we know, is where the MSA word for tomorrow (غدا) comes from.  So we can extrapolate and see the connection with the future.

This is all I have so far.  The other ones I am not sure about.

I responded to this discussion as I did not think my question warranted its own separate thread, but it can be moved if deemed appropriate.


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> I think in Syria they also use "7a."  I wonder if there are different contexts in which one or the other is preferred, or it if's regional, or if they're just completely interchangeable.



There are 5 basic variants of the future prefix in Syrian I know of (I don't know what their regional distribution is):

ra7, ra7a, la7, la7a, 7a
رح ، رحا، لح، لحا، حـ

Also, I believe you can use the present tense with future intent (bukra, bruu7 ma3o 3a-l-maT3am). 

As I am not a native speaker, I just picked one, so I always use ra7 رح.


----------



## djara

Tunisian Arabic, "baash" and "tawwa":
Tomorrow I will meet him = ghudwa (baash) nqaablu.
I'll let you know = taww(a) nqullik
I will not leave my home = maa-neesh baash nkhalli daari
I'm going to show you = taww(a) nwarreek

Although I don't think I'd misuse one for the other, I can't see the rule that makes me opt for one rather than the other.


----------



## Hemza

In bedouin 7ejazi, same as Najdi/khaliji: "ba" so "I will go" becomes "baru7".
In Moroccan, as Tariq said, it's "ghadi/gha", but in my area (Fès) we use more "gha", it comes from "ghadara/yughadiru" in MSA which means "to go". So "I will go" becomes "gha/ghadi namchi".


----------



## djara

Hemza said:


> In bedouin 7ejazi, same as Najdi/khaliji: "ba" so "I will go" becomes "baru7".
> In Moroccan, as Tariq said, it's "ghadi/gha", but in my area (Fès) we use more "gha", it comes from "ghadara/yughadiru" in MSA which means "to go". So "I will go" becomes "gha/ghadi namchi".


Are you sure that غادر يغادر "ghadara/yughadiru" (to leave) is the root for غا and غادي. I thought the root was غدا يغدو which has also given غدا (tomorrow)


----------



## Hemza

djara said:


> Are you sure that غادر يغادر "ghadara/yughadiru" (to leave) is the root for غا and غادي. I thought the root was غدا يغدو which has also given غدا (tomorrow)



That's what I red once, but I can't quote the source, it was a while ago.


----------



## fenakhay

In my Moroccan dialect, we say : ماشي (to walk) and ما (short for mashi)

Mashi yaqraw = ماشي يقروا. (They will study/read)

Ma yaqraw = ما يقروا. (They will study/read)

Also in some Northern dialects, they make use of : La-, Ra-


----------



## Hemza

fenakhay said:


> In my Moroccan dialect, we say : ماشي (to walk) and ما (short for mashi)
> 
> Mashi yaqraw = ماشي يقروا. (They will study/read)
> 
> Ma yaqraw = ما يقروا. (They will study/read)
> 
> Also in some Northern dialects, they make use of : La-, Ra-



True although I think this is fading out because of غادي which is erasing ماشي. A lot of people confuse the future marker ماشي with the negative ماشي because they're too used to غادي

As for ما, recognise that this sounds really confusing


----------



## fenakhay

Hemza said:


> True although I think this is fading out because of غادي which is erasing ماشي. A lot of people confuse the future marker ماشي with the negative ماشي because they're too used to غادي



When talking to other Moroccans, I tend to use *ghadi *since it is less confusing for them.

For the negative, we don't make use of *mashi*. It is still separated in all instance;* ma- -shi/shay. *So it is not confusing for us as it is for them.

For example :

I am not sick = Manishay mrit. (مانيشي مريض) or Ma mrit shay (ما مريض شي)
I will not tell you what he told me = Ma manqullek shay shni qal li (ما مانقولك شي شني قال لي)



Hemza said:


> As for ما, recognise that this sounds really confusing



Not to me, I am afraid haha.


----------



## Hemza

elroy said:


> I did not discuss ح because we do not use it.


Then either it is either a borrowing or a recent phenomenon amongst younger people ( ) but my Palestinian mates use it. One from غزة uses it exclusively while the others sometimes use ح and sometimes راح interchangeably.


----------



## Hemza

djara said:


> Tunisian Arabic, "baash" and "tawwa":


Apparently, توّا is/was also used to form the future in Eastern Libya/Western Egypt but under -Nile- Egyptian influence, a lot of people started using ح hence instead of saying 
توّا ندير
They say 
حندير

Oh and غادي is indeed from the verb غدى/يغدو  what I said a while ago is wrong, my apologies.

This remind me that in Morocco, we also use دابا/ظرك to form the future but I think the difference lies in the probabilty. When you use دابا/ظرك it means that there is a probability of something happening but you're not sure
for instance 
دابا/ظرك نجي
(I think) I'll come 
.

@fenakhay @I.K.S. correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## fenakhay

دابا is used for the near future, at least in my dialect.


----------



## Hemza

Yesterday I came across an Algerian from Western Algeria who was telling me about some of his projects. I expected he would use غادي but I heard instead با as a prefix and I knew about its existence in some Moroccan areas but I didn't know it was also used in Algeria. For instance
بانخدم I'll work
بانتزوج I'll get married
باناكل I'll eat

And I think it is derived from بغى thus implies the will to do something in the future. @ayed  Contrary to Najdi, it is با and not بَ.


----------



## WadiH

That’s very interesting @Hemza .
با is what you would hear in South Yemen, Hadhramawt, Oman and UAE. (Listen to the classic song باشل حبك معي by Abu Bakr Salim to hear several examples.)


----------



## Hemza

I know this song and I already watched some videos displaying حضارم actors speaking (my first reaction was: "they somewhat sound like us!"). It's not the most widespread way of forming the future as غادي is the most common way in Morocco and Western Algeria though some areas use با (in the dialect of Marrakesh and the surrounding areas at least regarding Morocco).


----------

